# Calibrated Display in BestBuy (Magnolia hifi)



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Today I went down to the local Bestbuy to pick up a DVD that was on sale (water horse). I always like to see what TVs are on display and how they have things presented. What shocked me was I saw a person calibrating a large Samsung flat pannel display. I had an innocent chat with him and got the impression that this wasn't the first time that he had been doing this. He was using sencore equipement, I didn't ask the exact model but from looking at the Sencore product page it looks like it cold have been an ACP 6500. 
I don't usually take the time to talk to most sales people in Bestbuy, I usually don't get a response that was worth my effort, not that they aren't nice people, just not informed. (My goal is not to start a BB bash session)

It got me thinking though. On the upside a customer can see side by side what might be possible on a perspective TV which is really cool. On the downside does a calibration come with the price and do they inform them that the display that they might be purchasing isn't going to look like the one on the wall?

any thoughts anyone? :R


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sure Best Buy does it just to keep their most expensive TVs looking better than their least expensive ones. I'm not saying there isn't a difference in quality between a Samsung in Magnolia and a Westinghouse out on the rack, but Best Buy will do whatever they can to make that difference as distinct as possible. I've seen in not one, not two, but three occasions a Westinghouse next to a more expensive model, both tuned to the same content, but the Vizio tuned to the SD version, and the more expensive TV tuned to the HD version. I, of course, switched the Westy to HD every time.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Valid Point :bigsmile:
This was in the little Magnolia HiFi Alcove. The more expensive Samsungs, Panasonics, Sonys etc. I was looking for the Pioneers but didn't see one. Ususlly I do.


----------

